# Now I've Sorted Out The Photos Le Cheminant Divers



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry about my previous post, bit of a disaster.

Here are the new photgraphs of the latest addition to my collection.

Keeping time to about 12 seconds a day at the moment but should calm

down after a couple of weeks. Changed the solid stainless steel bracelet

to a waterproof (sorry Mac) leather strap.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

looked better on the bracelet IMO









but then I would say that


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I like that, it looks very much like an O & W M4. (Or should I say the M4 look like the Cheminant Divers?)

Andrew.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Running_man said:


> I like that, it looks very much like an O & W M4. (Or should I say the M4 look like the Cheminant Divers?)
> 
> Andrew.


Toatlly agree, very M4 minus the cyclops.

Had to buy it to add to my collection














but the bracelet had to go for now.

Sorry Mac !!!!














not really.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Sorry Mac !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You _should_ be!!
















BTW did you notice this endoresment by a qualified Psychiatric Nurse with over 25 years experience?...



ANDI said:


> Hey you all ,i am sorry to have to tell you that Mach is in fact Certifiably Sane!!!


 So there!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's a nice looking diver Roy ... a sort of a cross between and O&W and a CWC


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

JoT said:


> That's a nice looking diver Roy ... a sort of a cross between and O&W and a CWC


Thanks JoT, you are right of course.

Take away the the script and the date window and you could have a CWC. Didn't really notice that until you mentioned it but did notice the O&W link immediately.

It is a lovely size and is really comfortable to wear.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW did you notice this endoresment by a qualified Psychiatric Nurse with over 25 years experience?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your both as Barmy as each other























He certifies you Sane ........... you in turn certify him Sane









You're both Bonkers







:tease:









but, who am I to talk


----------

